# Animated gifs



## Count_Rugen (Dec 21, 2003)

How can i create animated gifs? I have photoshop and illustrator. Is it possible to create them on one of these programs? If not, what program do i need to create them?


----------



## Orbit (Dec 21, 2003)

if you have photoshop you should also have ImageReady this can create them


----------



## Count_Rugen (Dec 21, 2003)

great! Ill give it a go
Thanks


----------



## Clave (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep, you can just add layers in Photoshop, each layer being slightly changed from the one before, then switch to Imageready and select 'Save layers as frames' option.  After some tweaking, then save the GIF, all transparency etc. is supported in Imageready, here's one I made earlier:


----------



## daedbird (Jan 5, 2004)

i see


----------



## Pat the Rat (Jan 28, 2004)

I still use GifBuilder, a little freeware program available since the mid 90's I think. It gives you lots of control over the animated gif.


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

I have it, too... that's a great little piece of [share|free|donation|whatever-it-is]ware.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 29, 2004)

Fireworks also does a nice job, if you have it laying around.  Much better than the PS/IR solution, IMHO.


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

Yet so much more costly than GIFBuilder... 

I went ahead and stuffed and uploaded it for you guys.  It's freeware, so that's allowed, but it's a small Classic app that hasn't been supported or developed for several years.  Anyway, if you still use Classic, enjoy.


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

GifBuilder Carbon

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/10438


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey... sweet, thanks!


----------



## potter__ (Feb 7, 2004)

You can create a flash animation in Illustrator just as easy as you can make a gif in Imageready. So it depends on what you want to create it for...

You simply create layers for every cell you want (ie: copy layer and slightly move, copy layer again ... etc...) then exoprt as swf with layers to frames... make sure your layers go up meaning that your first frame is on the bottom.

Play around with it and it's possibilities and you will never need some of those old web software apps which SUCK at typography and vector control.

Cheers


----------

